# Rimworld (Still in alpha phase)



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Sep 19, 2016)

It's a space colony simulator that's a mix of Dwarf Fortress and Firefly. It was initially released a couple of years back but recent updates and releases have pushed it to the forefront. Youtube game players like MetalCanyon picked it up and that's how I encountered this game.

It uses an AI storytellers that you choose at the start of the game, along with the 3 colonists that you will control. Your ship has exploded in orbit over a world in the Galactic Rim thousands of light years outside civilization and it's up to you to keep your three colonists alive after they land in escape pods with limited resources. Luckily, you get to choose where your pods land, so if you want to do a polar colony, or a tropical island colony, you can choose the landing spot.
Many shows I've seen of the game involve players choosing spots near mountains so they can mine those out and avoid ODST cyborgs landing in their living rooms. Unfortunately, the local wildlife live in the mountains and will infest your caves.

Their website describes it in further detail. RimWorld - sci-fi colony sim

If you want a gameplay video, I recommend this one by Skye Storme. You might not be pleased with his decision on what to do with the traders. 





If I ever win the lottery or something akin to that, I might throw 1000 at it and get added into the game as an AI storyteller. If I don't travel this winter vacation (I get two months off in winter) I'll build a mod or two for it. I want to add Protoss dragoons and Terran Vultures as defenses.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 5, 2016)

Sounds intriguing. However I am still studying how to actually play _Dwarf fortress_. That might take some time. Possibly longer than it took me to get a PhD


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2016)

I've had great fun with Rimworld even in its early state. The use of AI storytellers and its pre-game setup means that the random element of the game is far more controlled and adjustable than many similar games; where sometimes the fun just isn't there because the game can be punishing by throwing random events or situations that basically lose you the game no matter how well you played before. 

Rimworld is a lot of fun and challenge as you built up your little colony and its far more visually and mechanically easier to get to grips with than the monster that is Dwarf Fortress.


----------

